# How to Store a Buffalo Robe



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone know the best way to store a buffalo robe? We had one tanned last year (hair on), and used it for a comforter all winter. Loved it! But it's way too warm for it now on the bed. How should I store it? Any concerns that I need to have? I was thinking of rolling it up and putting it into a cloth laundry bag that I have.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

My Grandma stored hers with mothballs................but then she stored *everything* with mothballs. lol


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

:baby04: Tee hee he


I'd probably have to find a new husband if I got rid of the buffalo. He's become mighty attached to it!

I had "buffalo dreams" the first couple of nights under it, but those faded away, and it sure kept us warm all winter.

I called a taxidermist, and he said to either take it to a furrier who will store it in a cold and controlled environment, or store it in something where it can breathe.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

Storage of all furs must be "able to breathe".

Get enough cheese cloth, lay the robe upon it, fold the rest of the cheese cloth over the robe.
Begin to roll up the robe/cheese cloth with a line of moth balls for every turnover of the rolling.
Tie the rolled robe loosely with hay twine at each end.
Store in the coolest place in your home.

Get it out for next fall on a bright, sunny, breezey day, and air it out in the sun to eliminate the moth ball odor.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

What ever you do DON"T fold it up.
Was given a "Cutter Blanket", horse hide with quilting on the back, guy I got if from had it folded and it started to rot at the folds.
Keep several hides rolled up together in a old foot locker, yes, with moth balls.


----------



## Zebraman (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Metagirrl; If you want it to remain soft you'll want to store it with a Furrier.All my fur coats ,Coyote,Spotted Cat,Silver tipped Monkey are all stored this way in Bev.Hills.(a friend owns this and I get a really great rate.)
If you don't it will be stiff in a few years.It will then be good for a rug or wall hanging.-


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, Zebraman.

I decided to call a local furrier.... I have to take it in so they can decide how much to charge for storage. I'll post an update when I find out.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

As long as it breaths and stays cool it should be ok. I have 3 fur coats that belonged to my grandmother. She kept them in a cloth bag in the house. Her house was air conditioned and the furs are soft and just like new. Grandma died years and years ago. I've had them since then and kept them the same way. They are still soft and like new. One is a mink so I don't know if that makes a difference. I'm not sure what type of fur the others are, one is white, one brown, and one black. 

I wish I could wear them, but I'm afraid some animals rights person would throw paint on them or something.


----------

